

UK Cyber Security Challenge - learnalist
http://cybersecuritychallenge.org.uk

======
learnalist
The downside of my excitement over this url is as of 28th April in the
afternoon it is still claiming it will be released on the 27th. A shame, I was
curious to see what and how they tested peoples cybersecurity skills.

